# A little help please



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi all
I have an appointment at CARU this month and I will be going there by bus.
Can anyone tell me what bus I need to get and some directions on where to go when I get to the hospital please?
I will be getting the bus from Cardiff bus station.
Also what should I expect at our first appointment?
Any help would be great!
Thanks and best wishes!


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

U need to get the number 8 or 9 bus from wood st (just outside the station) and it'll take u right to the hospital, by the concourse! When u get into the hospital just follow the signs to the womens unit and then you will see a sign for the fertility clinic! 

Everyones first appointments are different depending on what you are being treated for... but the staff are lovely and there is nothing to worry about they will soon put your mind at ease!

Good Luck... Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks! that is great, at least I know where I am heading now, lol
What time are the number 8 and 9 buses?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with your appointment

you will find the staff lovely 

any questions you have write down


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Sorry dont know what time they are but i think they are quite regular!!

Good Luck... 

Some of the other girls having treatment at CARU are meeting up on the 30th July, if u wanna join us!


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you both.
Where and when are we meeing up?  I will have to see if I have the day off work.  I hope I can make it, would be great to have a face to face chat!


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Will probably be Zushi... the Sushi bar in Cardiff town centre... not sure what time yet but it should be a good afternoon!


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't get the time off work to join you but if you all have another meeting I will be sure to come and join you all!
Have a great day and take some pics!


----------

